# Welche Pflanzgefäße verwendet Ihr?



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2005)

Hallo alle zusammen,

wenn ja, welche Pflanzen haltet Ihr in welchen Gefäßen im Teich bzw. Ufergraben. Ich bin gerade beim Bau unseres Teiches un din 4-5 Wochen werde ich dann auch meine Pflanzen einstetzen (hoffentlich). Aber bezüglich Gefäße ja oder nein bzw. in welche Gefäße habe ich noch absolut keinen Plan.

Könnt Ihr mir einige Info's geben.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (13. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Sylvie,

der Ufergraben _ist _mein Pflanzgefäss. Die allermeisten Pflanzen sind frei im Teich ausgepflanzt. Da, wo ich doch so etwas wie ein Pflanzgefäss verwenden wollte (aus welchen Gründen auch immer), habe ich möglichst solche aus Kokos verwendet, die mit Latex überzogen sind. Seerosen sollte man, wenn man sie in kleineren Teichen in ihre Schranken weisen will (m.E. letztlich ebenfalls überflüssig, man kann die Rhizome gut einkürzen), in _geschlossene _Pflanzgefässe packen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2005)

*Re: re*

hallo Sylvie
zu Deiner Frage aus dem anderen Beitrag,
wir hatten es hier schon paar Mal zu dem Thema
ich bin der von der Pro-Pflanzkörbe-Fraktion und das mit dem
"unsichtbar" war so ein Seitenhieb auf die Kontra´s
 8)    
naja , eigentlich sind wir uns ja einig ,
es geht halt  darum , dass man die Dinger so einsetzt ,dass sie dem Auge nicht weh tun !
wenn man Platz hat , kann man drauf verzichten 
Will man ALLES und auf kleinem Raum 
sind sie unverzichtbar 

.....
denke ich

* defekter Link entfernt *
* defekter Link entfernt *


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Stefan und Karsten,

das schöne in einem Forum ist das es immer verschiedene Meinungen gibt. 

Da mein Ufergraben zwischen 0,5m und 2,0m breit sein wird, werde ich wahrscheinlich im Ufergraben keine Pflanzgefäße verwenden (ähnlich wie Stefan schrieb).

Im Teich werde ich Sand mit Lehmanteil anbringen und tendiere hier nun auch in Richtung ohne Pflanzgefäße. In der Hoffnung das ich häufiger doch klares Wasser habe, schreckt mich der Gedanke die Pflanzgefäße zu sehen.

Danke für Eure Infos und Hinweise.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen.


----------



## Teichforum.info (14. Apr. 2005)

Hallo Karsten,

wir sind deshalb unterschiedlicher Meinung, weil Du überdurchschnittlich gut und fleissig bist. Ich schreibe für die "Normalos"   .

EDIT/Ergänzung: Selbstverständlich - wer mit demselben Engagement zur Sache geht wie Du, dem würde ich nicht von Pflanzgefässen abraten wollen.

Beste Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Teichforum.info (15. Apr. 2005)

Hallo,
prinzipiell bin ich auch gegen Pflanzgefäße. Ich habe meine Seerose und noch einige andere Unterwasserpflanzen in Töpfe gesetzt. Mittlerweile haben sich alle (außer der Seerose) über den Rand oder durch den Topf selbstständig gemacht und den ganzen Grund besiedelt. Im Moment habe ich auch noch ein paar Sumpfdotterblumen in Töpfen - sieht aber besch... aus. Bin halt nicht so begabt wie Karsten   
Die kommen demnächst ins Freie, damit es natürlicher aussieht. In diesem Frühjahr habe ich ertaunlicherweise eine recht gute Sichttiefe. Hoffentlich bleibt das so. Leider sind bei mir keine __ Frösche aufgekreuzt. Woran das wohl liegt? Ich will mal die Wasserqualität testen - heute nachmittag ist jedenfalls super Wetter.


----------



## Teichforum.info (9. Mai 2005)

Hallo zusammen,

ich werde bald meinen Teich mit Wasser fuellen. Ich beabsichtige im Teich meine Seerosen in Koerbe mit Kokos/Latex einzustezen. Bekommt diese Teile über das Internet? 

P.S. Hoffentlich haben alle, die auch gerade ein "Loch" im Garten haben besseres Wetter als ich.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen.


----------

